# Indien (Binnen) für Newbies



## Mescalero (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

im April war ich mit der Angetrauten überwiegend im Norden des Landes unterwegs und dachte mir, es wäre nicht schlecht, ein paar grundlegende Tipps für Interessierte zusammenzutragen.

Unsere Reise war kein Angeltrip sondern ein klassischer Urlaub mit ein paar kurzen Angelausflügen. Also bitte diesen Post nicht als allumfassenden Ratgeber verstehen!

Prinzipiell interessiert es niemanden, ob man irgendwo seinen Köder ins Wasser hält. Gelegentlich hört man einen der indischen Lieblingssätze "no, it's not allowed" aber das stimmt selten. Man braucht keine Lizenz o.ä. so lange man nicht gewerblich fischt. Dass man nicht in Nationalparks angelt oder in den Teichanlagen der Tempel, versteht sich von selbst.

Das größte "Problem" sind die Mitbürger - Indien hat einfach unfassbar viele davon und so ist es kaum möglich, in Ruhe seiner Leidenschaft nachzugehen. In den Flüssen wird Wäsche gewaschen, es baden Kinder und Kühe und Erwachsene und gerade als Europäer zieht man Interessierte magisch an. Damit muss man klarkommen und sich arrangieren, sonst wird man keinen Spaß haben. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Leute aber nicht aufdringlich sondern einfach nur interessiert bis neugierig und lassen einen nach ein bisschen Smalltalk und den obligatorischen Selfies auch schnell wieder in Ruhe.

Die optimale Möglichkeit, um auch entlegene Spots zu erreichen, scheint ein _Two Wheeler_ zu sein. Scooter (üblicherweise 125er) gibt es für umgerechnet 6-7 Euro pro Tag. Man kann sich zwar auch mit der Riksha überall hinfahren lassen und zahlt dann noch weniger aber wie kommt man von der einsamen Stelle mitten in der Pampa wieder weg? Mit dem Roller ist man flexibel. Mietwagen bekommt man praktisch nur mit Fahrer, außerdem ist das Autofahren in Indien eigentlich nur etwas für Menschen, die des Lebens überdrüssig sind.

Es gibt auch ein paar kommerzielle Angelanlagen und Fließgewässer aber dazu kann ich nichts sagen.

Spinnköder sind wahrscheinlich nicht die erste Wahl, außer man will im Fluss auf große Mahseer o.ä. angeln. Raubfische gibt es nicht so viele. Würmer muss man selbst ausgraben, sonst kann man Hundefutter, Fleisch/Fischfetzen oder Köderfisch probieren. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Bread Punch gemacht, auf Mikrofisch an der Pose auch mit einfachem Mehlteig. Fliegen sind natürlich auch immer eine Option. Künstliche Maden, Würmer oder auch Wafter, Pellets usw. sollte man mitbringen, vor Ort findet man so etwas praktisch nicht. Das gilt auch für Kleinkram wie Haken, Schnur, Blei etc.

Zum Finden von geeigneten Gewässern eignet sich wie immer Google Maps. In den zentralen Landesteilen (Rajasthan, östliches Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh usw.) ist Wasser rar, besser ist der Norden (Himachal Pradesh, Uttarakhand) und natürlich der subtropische Süden des Landes. Die Backwaters an der Malabarküste/Kerala müssen der Hammer für Zierfischangler  sein, da fehlen mir aber noch praktische Erfahrungen. Der nächste Trip wird allerdings gerade geplant und soll Anfang nächsten Jahres nach dem Monsun stattfinden. Dann kann ich hier vielleicht noch etwas ergänzen.

Nahe der Städte sind die Flüsse oft furchtbar vermüllt, mit Ausnahme des heiligen Ganges. Dieser ist zumindest im Oberlauf tiptop sauber, weiter unten in Varanasi soll das schon wieder anders sein. In Bombay stand ich an einem kanalisierten Bach/Fluss, der so extrem gestunken hat, dass sich die Ratten mit Grausen abgewendet hätten. Auf dem Land ist das kein Problem mehr, sobald man aus der Ortschaft raus ist.

Soweit erstmal, wenn mir noch etwas einfällt, schreibe ich es später noch dazu. Wenn jemand Fragen zum Fischen im Land oder generell zu Indien hat, einfach fragen.

[Edit Mod - Bild für Startseite angehangen]


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im April war ich mit der Angetrauten überwiegend im Norden des Landes unterwegs und dachte mir, es wäre nicht schlecht, ein paar grundlegende Tipps für Interessierte zusammenzutragen.
> 
> ...


Vielen lieben Dank, lieber Mescalero für den Bericht aus einem wirklich fernen Land, aus so exotischen Weltgegenden erreicht uns ja meist nur Kunde bezüglich der Meeresangelei oder den südostasiatischen Paylakes.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Mai 2022)

Danke für diesen sehr interessanten Bericht, Mescalero! Den letzten Bericht im TV über Indiens Flüsse betraf, wie du schon schriebst, die Gewässerverschmutzungen durch ungeklärte industrielle und kommunale Abwässer.
Obwohl es in diesen Flüssen streckenweise gar kein Leben mehr gibt und auch die umgebene Landwirtschaft mit diesem Wasser bewässert wird, werden trotzdem Fische, auch tote! gefangen und mit dem belasteten Obst und Gemüse verzehrt bzw. verkauft!

Kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen, daß in solchen Flüssen auch noch gebadet wird....
Ja, die Oberläufe der Flüsse mögen noch unbelastet sein. Aber da muß man erstmal hinkommen! Ich würde mir da wohl nur eine Geländemaschine ausleihen, mit nem 125er Roller kommt man auf befestigten Straßen voran, aber nicht wirklich im Gelände....

Hast du Bilder gemacht, die du einstellen kannst?


----------



## Michael.S (5. Mai 2022)

Der Ganges ist auch nicht sauber , ich habe mal eine Doku gesehen da wackelt mann mit den Ohren , neben allerhand Unrat treiben da auch hinn und wieder Leichen mit denen dann die Kinder spielen und in den Ortschaften ist es nicht besser , wer sich keine Beerdigung leisten kann liegt da halt Oma und Opa in der Gosse


----------



## Mescalero (5. Mai 2022)

Ein Bach ohne Namen im Westen Maharashtras




Ganges bei Rishikesh/Uttarakhand




Tümpel voller Darios und Rasboras


----------



## Waidbruder (5. Mai 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Der Ganges ist auch nicht sauber , ich habe mal eine Doku gesehen da wackelt mann mit den Ohren , neben allerhand Unrat treiben da auch hinn und wieder Leichen mit denen dann die Kinder spielen und in den Ortschaften ist es nicht besser , wer sich keine Beerdigung leisten kann liegt da halt Oma und Opa in der Gosse


Wie ich letztens im Fersehen sah, werden die Toten rituell direkt am Ufer des Ganges verbrannt. Denke mal was überbleibt geht ins Wasser...


----------



## Michael.S (5. Mai 2022)

Ne das waren ganze Leichen , die Kinder hatten die dann mit einem Stock ans Ufer geholt
Gebt mal bei Youtube : Ganges  Ein Fluss voller Leichen ein , das Video poste ich hier lieber nicht


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Wie ich letztens im Fersehen sah, werden die Toten rituell direkt am Ufer des Ganges verbrannt. Denke mal was überbleibt geht ins Wasser...


Oh, was für eine herrliche Jokus-Steilvorlage für jeden futtermixenden Friedfisch-Spassvogel.. Aber ich lasse es besser...


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein Bach ohne Namen im Westen Maharashtras
> Anhang anzeigen 405735
> 
> Ganges bei Rishikesh/Uttarakhand
> ...


Ich weiss ja so garnix über das Land bzw. den Subkontinent und seine menschlichen* und geschuppten Bewohner. Ja, der berühmte und mächtige Mahseer, und der Ganges-Flussdelphin (der von vielen immer noch fälschlicherweise als Säugetier angesehen wird), und natürlich die Fische, die Du in der OCC vorgestellt hast (Petri dazu).
Wie siehts denn mit der Friedfisch-"Mittelklasse" da aus, kannst Du da einzwei Spezies mit mitteleuropäischen Analogien nennen?
Hg
Minimax



* und da, fürchte ich, bin ich bei Jules Verne stehengeblieben. Schäm...


----------



## Mescalero (5. Mai 2022)

Selbst gefangen habe ich in der Richtung nichts aber es gibt natürlich sämtliche XL-Varianten der beliebten Aquarienfische: allerhand Barben, Rasboras, Darios und Danios und nicht zu vergessen die vielen Labyrinther. Plötz und Döbel natürlich nicht aber mit Sicherheit sehr ähnliche Vertreten der Karpfenartigen.


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Mai 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Der Ganges ist auch nicht sauber , ich habe mal eine Doku gesehen da wackelt mann mit den Ohren , neben allerhand Unrat treiben da auch hinn und wieder Leichen mit denen dann die Kinder spielen und in den Ortschaften ist es nicht besser , wer sich keine Beerdigung leisten kann liegt da halt Oma und Opa in der Gosse


Verstorbene Kühe aus dem Ganges wurden auch für die britische Tiermehl-Produktion verwendet. Daher gab es eine durchaus plausible Theorie bezüglich der BSE-Fälle in den 90ern: menschliche Leichenteile aus Indien sollen demnach (vermischt mit Tiermehl) an britische Rinder verfüttert worden sein, so soll laut dieser Theorie, BSE entstanden/beziehungsweise nach GB gekommen sein. Die menschlichen Anteile sollen unabsichtlich beigemischt worden sein, da  ab einem gewissen Verwesungs-Status keine Unterscheidung zwischen Mensch und Kuh möglich ist...

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/inder-fuer-rinder-a-3cd09871-0002-0001-0000-000041682516


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht relativiert es ein wenig die sich gegenseitig überbietenden Horror-Beiträge (in diesem _den anglerischen Aspekten gewidmeten Thread) _hinsichtlich der Trauer- und Begräbnissitten einer fremden Kultur wenn man sich gängige europäische Praktiken des mittleren bis späten 19ten Jh. -also der Lebenszeit unserer Urgroßeltern- ins Gedächtnis ruft, so lang ists nicht her das wir Nekrophagen waren:

- In Apotheken konnte man lecker geriebene Mumie (nur echt mit dem Hieroglyphen) gegen allerlei Wehwehchen im Beutel kaufen. Mhm, Leichenpulver und Teer, das macht die Bronchien frei!

-Besonders gegen Typhus und Schwindsucht wurde ein Tellerchen Graberde empfohlen, Am besten vom um- und umgewühlten Friedhof zu Seuchenzeiten.

-Vermisst ihr Eure verstorbenen Angehörigen? Bastelt euch Lustige Bilderrahmendeko aus den Haaren oder Fingernägeln. Oder wie wäre es mit ner geflochtenen Uhrkette aus Mamas Haaren?

-Müde und Abgespannt? Der düstere Leichenschmaus wird ein Vergnügen mit einzwei Löffelchwn Leichenbrand in die Plätzchen!

-Ein Tip für die Missusen: Wenn ihr euch nach einer Geburt kraftlos und erschöpft fühlt, esst einfach die Plazenta (höhere Stände dürfen sie vorher auch braten oder dünsten)

Und das Jungs, kommt nicht aus dem Mittelalter, oder dem 39jährigen Krieg. Wir bewegen uns in Zeiten von Kruppstahl, Dampfmaschinen, Koch/Pasteur/Virchow, fench cancan- In der industriellen Moderne, der Zeit unserer Urgroßeltern.

Also lasst mir mal schön die Inder in Ruhe, die sind im Konflikt zwischen ihrer industriellen Revolution und ihrer uralten Religionen, die müssen das sortieren und dafür braucht ein paar Generationen. Und wir waren es genauso, als wir Leichen bzw. Körperteile frassen*, was die Inder übrigens nicht machen.

Jetzt will ich mehr über das Süßwasserangeln in Indien lesen

Hg
Minimax



*ich meins nicht böse- aber der Gedanke für die geschilderten Praktiken liegt einfach nahe, wenn man jeden Sonntagmorgen (symbolisch) das Fleisch seines Gottes isst und sein Blut trinkt.


----------



## Mescalero (5. Mai 2022)

W-Lahn Eine steile These. Zitat aus dem Artikel: "Aneinanderreihung von Unwahrscheinlichkeiten"


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> W-Lahn Eine steile These. Zitat aus dem Artikel: "Aneinanderreihung von Unwahrscheinlichkeiten"


Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, hat aber thematisch gerade gepasst und sollte eher die Ausmaße hinsichtlich der Kadaver im Ganges unterstreichen...
Eindeutig widerlegt wurde diese These aber nicht, obwohl ich auch an dieser berechtigte Zweifel habe...


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht relativiert es ein wenig die sich gegenseitig überbietenden Horror-Beiträge (in diesem _den anglerischen Aspekten gewidmeten Thread) _hinsichtlich der Trauer- und Begräbnissitten einer fremden Kultur wenn man sich gängige europäische Praktiken des mittleren bis späten 19ten Jh. -also der Lebenszeit unserer Urgroßeltern- ins Gedächtnis ruft, so lang ists nicht her das wir Nekrophagen waren:
> 
> - In Apotheken konnte man lecker geriebene Mumie (nur echt mit dem Hieroglyphen) gegen allerlei Wehwehchen im Beutel kaufen. Mhm, Leichenpulver und Teer, das macht die Bronchien frei!
> 
> ...


Minimax Mein Beitrag war nicht als Diffamierung gegen Inder gemeint, sondern lediglich als Erinnerung an den wissenschaftlichen Diskurs der damaligen Zeit und um die Problematik der Kadaver im Ganges zu bestätigen...


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> die Ausmaße hinsichtlich der Kadaver im Ganges


Alles Gut, lieber W-Lahn, ich wollte auch nicht zu scharf sein.Statt Kadaver kann man ja auch mal die Fische des Ganges und wie man sie auf die Schuppen legt thematisieren. Ich vermute -also wenn ich von mir ausgehe- das wir da als Community wenig Erfahrung haben.

Ich wollte, lieber W-Lahn mal nur einen Zwischenruf bringen. Wir alle wissen nichts über die Binnenangelei in Indien, und da wärmen wir nun - aus dem ehrenwerten Vorsatz etwas beizutragen - das unanglerische was wir glauben zu wissen oder mal gehört haben auf. Niemand macht das bei den tollen Berichten von Boardie Krallblei vom roten Meer. Dort stehen bei unseren Kommentaren auch Fisch und Angeln im Vordergrund, und nicht die Kultur des Gastlandes.

Als Reaktion auf Mescalero's Reisebericht kamen aber so viele Ganges/Leichenerzählungen ohne jeden anglerischen Bezug (ich glaub unser Korrespondent hat garnicht im Ganges geangelt) das es mir aufgefallen ist. Und mich auch etwas geärgert hat.

Wir haben nun einen Korrespondenten, der aus dieser Weltgegend anglerisch berichtet hat- wollen wir ihn dann nicht mit unseren anglerischen Fragen  löchern, wollen wir nicht gemeinsam zu seinem Reisebericht zurückkehren?

Mit herzlichen Grüßen,
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Minimax Mein Beitrag war nicht als Diffamierung gegen Inder gemeint


Ist verstanden, habe ich auch so nicht aufgefasst


----------



## Mescalero (5. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ... (ich glaub unser Korrespondent hat garnicht im Ganges geangelt)


Doch hat er, sogar mehrmals. Aber immer in der gleichen Gegend wenn auch mit unterschiedlichen Methoden. Herausgekommen ist trotzdem immer nur ein- und dieselbe Spezies: Mahseer.


----------



## rippi (5. Mai 2022)

Also ich würde gerne noch ein paar Kadavergeschichten hören.


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Doch hat er, sogar mehrmals. Aber immer in der gleichen Gegend wenn auch mit unterschiedlichen Methoden. Herausgekommen ist trotzdem immer nur ein- und dieselbe Spezies: Mahseer.


Noch we're talking: wie gross waren sie?


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerne noch ein paar Kadavergeschichten hören.


Sei unbesorgt, mein nekrophiler Freund: es gibt einen ganz herrlichen bunten Blumenstrauß entsprechender Praktiken durch die Jahrtausende und über den ganzen Erdball, nur einen Mausklick entfernt. Die Grundregel ist: _Der biologische Tod entspricht nicht dem sozialen Tod. _
Wenn eine Gesellschaft das erstmal begriffen hat, dann spricht nichts mehr dagegen, den 500 Jahre alten, gut durchgeräucherten Ururururgrossonkel vom Dachboden zu holen und ihn auf ein Schälchen Maniok an den Tisch zu setzen. Niemals geht man so ganz.


----------



## Mescalero (6. Mai 2022)

Minimax
Gebissen haben sie auf Kebari (klassische Tenkarafliegen) und auf #12 Haken mit Breadpunch an der geomas'schen Seitenarmmontage. Der größte hatte vielleicht 30cm, die meisten waren aber deutlich kleiner. Ich hatte halt nur eine sehr rudimentäre Ausrüstung mit, sonst wären womöglich auch ein paar richtige Brocken drin gewesen, wer weiß.

Unweit von meiner Angelstelle, in der Stadt, haben Frauen kleine Mehlboilies gerollt und verkauft. Die Leute verfüttern diese ca. anderthalb Zentimeter Kugeln an die Fische und mit wurde erzählt, dass da regelmäßig 50cm+ Exemplare auftauchen, um sich diese Kugeln reinzuziehen. Gesehen habe ich leider keine.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Mai 2022)

Wart ihr auf einem regionalem (Fisch) Markt? Mich würde es interessieren, ob in Indiens Flüssen auch Aale und Salmoniden beangelbar sind...
Hast du auch mit Kunstködern geangelt?


----------



## Trickyfisher (6. Mai 2022)

Schaut mal auf die Seite von "Global fishing Adventures", die bieten eine organsierte Tour nach Indien ins Himalaya Gebiet an zum angeln auf Golden Massheer und den Goonch, das ist eine riesen Welsart mit echt großen Zähnen.
Ist zwar nicht ganz billig das Ganze aber dafür voll durchorganisiert, auf eigene Faust kommt man dort wohl kaum hin, ohne Ortskenntnisse und Kontakte.
Muss ich irgendwann mal machen, sowas.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein Bach ohne Namen im Westen Maharashtras
> Anhang anzeigen 405735
> 
> Ganges bei Rishikesh/Uttarakhand
> ...



Auf sämtlichen Bildern sind auf jeden Fall auch Menschen zu sehen. Da kann ich mir richtig vorstellen, wie überbevölkert das dort ist. Da findet man wohl kaum eine Ecke ohne Nachbarn. Schon krass. Also für mich wäre das auf Dauer nix...
Aber spannendes Land und gutes Essen Ich esse gerne indisch!


----------



## Krallblei (6. Mai 2022)

Für mich wäre das nix. 

Aber vielen Dank fürs schreiben. Ich mag sowas.

Gracias


----------



## Mescalero (6. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wart ihr auf einem regionalem (Fisch) Markt? Mich würde es interessieren, ob in Indiens Flüssen auch Aale und Salmoniden beangelbar sind...
> Hast du auch mit Kunstködern geangelt?


Fisch als Lebensmittel hat bei vielen Einheimischen lange nicht den Stellenwert wie Gemüse und wird dementsprechend wenig angeboten. Außerdem ist es in der Bullenhitze schwierig, frischen Fisch länger vernünftig zu lagern. 
Ich habe Stände mit Trockenfisch und -garnelen gesehen (und gerochen  ). Frisch auch aber das schien mir, wie auch Fleisch, eher eine Randerscheinung zu sein. 

Ich habe tatsächlich "einen von uns" getroffen, der konnte überhaupt nicht fassen, dass jemand Fische nur zum Fotografieren fängt. Er hat mir Fotos von aalartigen Fischen gezeigt, die er eimerweise aus einem Bergbach gefangen hat. Kürzer aber dicker als unsere Aale. Catfish gibt es wohl auch, besonders in den Stauseen. Er fährt regelmäßig nach Russland um Hechte zu trollen, dort könne man viel besser angeln als in Indien. 

Kunstköder habe ich nicht probiert, von Fliegen abgesehen.


----------

